# Need feed back on my electric brewing soluton



## Burt de Ernie (12/2/13)

G`day,

Im looking for feed back on my schematic for my simple electric mash boil system.

I`m confident with teh hydraulic side but not so on teh electrics side.

Any feedback welcome. 

View attachment MASHOR HYD-ELEC-Model.pdf


----------



## browndog (12/2/13)

I'll rephrase a deleted post, you have some major issues there. The 240V feeds to the SSRs and elements don't come from the PID. Imagine wiring your element up direct to a 3 pin plug. The active wire gets broken by the SSR, which switches the power on and off at the PIDs command. That is the simplest way I can think to describe the wiring.

Where is Lethal Corpse these days?


----------



## Burt de Ernie (12/2/13)

Appreciate the feed back..

This was the diagram that came with the PID but my knowledge is noobish.


----------



## Doubleplugga (12/2/13)

Have a look through the pages in the link below mate, may help you understand a bit easier as they are quite easy to follow.

http://theelectricbrewery.com/control-panel-part-2?page=11


----------



## Screwtop (12/2/13)

Your schematic doesn't make much sense to me. Do you plan on using a pump?

Screwy


----------



## Burt de Ernie (12/2/13)

@Screwy

Yeah i do mate.....i am planning on using a circulating pump to circulate through the heat exchange to maintain mash temp then to feed the sparge.

My intention is for the mash PID to operate the pump when temp drop is detected in the mash tun.


----------



## browndog (12/2/13)

HA, you have drawn that diagram correctly in your schematic, but that is the first time I have ever seen a PID/SSR wired that way. Usually the PIDs feed low voltage to the SSRs to work the switch inside them and the power for the element comes from another source. I can't see the point of the 9 and 10 in your diagram. What make PID do you have?


----------



## Burt de Ernie (12/2/13)

Bought this on ebay ......http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220890859067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Im a hydraulic engineer by trade but the electrics has me stumped. At the moment its trial and error for me.


----------



## browndog (12/2/13)

Burt, looking at the diagram on the side of the unit on Ebay, 9 and 10 are power in to the PID. 6 and 8 are the 12V out to the SSR. You are scaring me a bit and I am worried about your lack of knowledge electrical wise, you need help from a Sparkie or at the very least a Brewer near you who knows how to wire up this kind of stuff. The electrics can kill you.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (12/2/13)

@ Browndog
I feel the love and your concern but fear not......I am 100% extremely cautious with all things to do with my electric brewery and fully intend to get some advice from my electrical engineer work associates to ensure the theory is entirely correct way before putting anything into practice.


----------



## Tex083 (14/2/13)

I have an Alberns PID That I wired up, looking at the one you posted from eBay the pin outs are as follows.

1
2
3 - Thermocouple
4 - Thermocouple
5 - Thermocouple
6 - Neg feed to SSR (low voltage)
7
8 - Pos feed to SSR 
9 - 240v in (neg or pos it doesn't matter)
10 - 240v in (neg or pos)

1&2 look like alarm outputs
4 5 & 6 are for thermocouple the K type that came with it only requires 2 wires, 3&4. An RTD sensor uses all 3, you can't change the length of the K type as it uses internal resistance to measure temp. An RTD can be extended.

As mentioned earlier use the SSR to switch a 240v active to a power outlet, the PID won't switch 240 @ 10amps.
Look at the auberns site, they have downloadable instructions that are written in English.


----------



## QldKev (14/2/13)

The diagram looks good to me with the assumption that the active and neutral feeds to the ssr/heating elements will just be pickued up from the same terminals that feed the pid and not different ones.


Disclaimer: I'm not an electrician, and you should get your electrician to verify the diagram before wiring it up for you


----------



## raven19 (14/2/13)

I have some further reading in my build thread in my sig below too that may be of interest when I built my RIMS brewery.

Am also an engineer but not an electrical engie by any means...


----------

